# 20 Gallon Long Crypt Jungle



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Started another dirt tank yesterday.

Tank - 20 gallon long with the back painted black
Light - 3 10watt mini CFL bulbs, 6500K each in a 20in dual incandescent fixture, and a 12in incandescent fixture.
Filter - Some HOB that is too small and a 170GPH powerhead with a sponge on the intake
Substrate - Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil with some black gravel mixed in capped with leveling sand.
Plants - A plethora of crypts, moss, java fern, and Anubias nana
Hardscape - Driftwood
Fauna - Either a trio of L104 Clown Plecos or a pair of L144 Blue eyed Albino Short Fin plecos. Not sure what else.

Still need a heater and need a better light, but here it is.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally decided to put the L144's in this tank. Just need it to cycle. Got the DW in the tank too. Need a heater and some PVC caves.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cable I never knew you were bald.... Hahah I'd say let this tank sit by itself for a month and show us a before and after pic.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

What plant species have you got in this?


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it! I'm excited to see how it all grows in.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i knew i'd see ur thread here lol... i left a post earlier on ur thread on APC. like i said i love the setup, can't wait to see it develop!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Misant (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that anubia mixed in with the moss?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Cable I never knew you were bald.... Hahah I'd say let this tank sit by itself for a month and show us a before and after pic.


Lol. I am bald by choice.:icon_wink Otherwise the widows peak is crazy.:hihi:

I will do that. I am not going to tinker with this tank all the time like I do the other ones. I do need to check parameters though.



wetworks said:


> What plant species have you got in this?


Lots of crypts. When the water clears up, I will take pics so I can get Id's on all of them. Other then that, there are 3 types of Java Fern. 'Windelov' 'Tropica' 'Narrow Leaf' and maybe another one. Not sure. I also have some Anubias and Java moss as well. That is about all I am going to add to this tank. Don't need much else.



kcartwright856 said:


> I like it! I'm excited to see how it all grows in.


Thank you. I am going to try another water change tomorrow to see if it will clear up any more. I don't want the plants to suffer from lack of light.



thefisherman said:


> i knew i'd see ur thread here lol... i left a post earlier on ur thread on APC. like i said i love the setup, can't wait to see it develop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Your comment prompted me to put the thread on here too. And thanks again man.:icon_smil



Misant said:


> Is that anubia mixed in with the moss?


In all fairness, the anubias was there first. Lol. The moss does need to be trimmed though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Been a while.

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm really liking this tank. I believe I just got an ideal for when I reset up my 15 gallon. I can't wait to see how it all grows in. If you remove the back light then you'll be able to take pictures without your reflection on the glass.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

cableguy69846: I am curious as to what your ph level is the miracle gro? I was thinking of trying some.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Patriot100% said:


> I'm really liking this tank. I believe I just got an ideal for when I reset up my 15 gallon. I can't wait to see how it all grows in. If you remove the back light then you'll be able to take pictures without your reflection on the glass.


Thanks. I really should have put the wood further back in the tank though. Oh well. Maybe later I can change it.

The unfortunate thing about the back light, is that most of it is from the window. Maybe when it gets dark, I will snap a few more.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tanks looking good bud, how have things been with you?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Tanks looking good bud, how have things been with you?


Thanks man. Things are going well. The baby is taking up a lot of time, but that is to be expected. How are things on your end?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

algarciajr said:


> cableguy69846: I am curious as to what your ph level is the miracle gro? I was thinking of trying some.


Almost missed this post. Not really sure what they are, but I can test later and let you know.:icon_smil


----------

